# What fresh herb can I use in place of fresh oregano?



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I have fresh parsley, thyme, etc. Would any of those herbs work in place of fresh oregano? Thanks









Btw, I want to make white beans with skordalia...


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Ah, skordalia so it would be Greek oregano not Mexican oregano. Do you have any dried? I keep dried Greek oregano. You could add both parsley and thyme, but of course it won't taste exactly the same. It would still be good.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Marjoram, of course. I'd fall back to thyme as an alternate.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say parsley


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

I had to look up skordalia in order to know what you were making.
None of the recipes I could find on-line had any type of herb in them, so you could probably leave it out and you'd be fine. If you think your recipe would suffer from a lack of herby goodness, I would suggest using parsley or marjoram, or even half and half if you have both on hand. Good luck!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Well thanks for the help everyone. I got overwhelmed by all the different answers here and just ended up making soup for dinner.









But I still want to make the recipe really soon. So I guess I'll try either the dried oregano or fresh parsley (we have tons of it).

And in all my years of cooking and watching the food network, I had no idea that there are different kinds of oregano.







So I've learned something new today.


----------

